# Schlauchboot Slipräder OHNE Bohren am Spiegel



## k1ng (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit mein 3m Schlauchi(mit Motor ca. 50kg) ins Wasser zu befördern. 
Es gibt diverse Slip Räder die man verbohren muss, möchte aber keine feste Halterung am Spiegel haben.

Ein Slip Wagen/Trailer fällt auch weg, da ich evtl. mehrere Stufen überqueren muss.

Hatte mir überlegt, die Slip Räder mit einer Schraubzwinge zu befestigen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das ganze hält.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## vermesser (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Slipräder OHNE Bohren am Spiegel*

Würde mich auch interessieren  !


----------



## allegoric (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Slipräder OHNE Bohren am Spiegel*

Andersherum? Was spricht denn gegen eine feste Halterung? Ich bin mit meinen verbauten Rädern sehr zufrieden. Ich kann am Boot problemlos Echo und Benziner gleichzeitig betreiben, das Boot auch zusammenklappen udn in die Tasche verstauen oder so wie es ist auf dem Trailer transportieren.

4 Löcher durch, mit Sika abdichten das war es. Hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert und sieht gut aus. Keine hochstehenden Räder und ich kann das komplette Angel und Motorgerödel reinpacken und zur Einsatzstelle bugsieren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Slipräder OHNE Bohren am Spiegel*

Moin Moin
https://www.google.de/search?q=BOOTSWAGEN+MIT+ST%C3%9CTZE&hl=de&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=zIB7U6eoFrDzyAPF8ID4Cw&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=840&bih=509

mit spanngurten


mfg nobbi


----------



## Palandris (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Slipräder OHNE Bohren am Spiegel*

Hi. Ist ja schon ein älterer Fred, aber gibt für Schlauchis , oder andere Boote diverse Slipräder. (Kennt bestimmt schon ein jeder)

http://solutions-seller.de/product_...-260mm.html&XTCsid=gi15n974co1ugb0opi8c2abeh6
oder zb:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot...26?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4181f69002

Gibt noch mehr gute Lösungen. Mir war einfach danach ^^
Ps: ned Böse sein
Lg


----------



## stefansdl (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Slipräder OHNE Bohren am Spiegel*



allegoric schrieb:


> Andersherum? Was spricht denn gegen eine feste Halterung? Ich bin mit meinen verbauten Rädern sehr zufrieden. Ich kann am Boot problemlos Echo und Benziner gleichzeitig betreiben, das Boot auch zusammenklappen udn in die Tasche verstauen oder so wie es ist auf dem Trailer transportieren.
> 
> 4 Löcher durch, mit Sika abdichten das war es. Hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert und sieht gut aus. Keine hochstehenden Räder und ich kann das komplette Angel und Motorgerödel reinpacken und zur Einsatzstelle bugsieren.


 

Hi,

könntest du Bilder davon reinstellen?

Gruß


----------



## Palandris (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Slipräder OHNE Bohren am Spiegel*

Feste halterung spricht nix gegen. Echolot -Geber passt auch noch an den Spiegel(Schlauchi 3,60) 
Getrödel im Boot brauch man nicht zusätzlich^^ 
Werde es am neuen Boot auch so fabrizieren, wie beim Schlauchi, weil nicht immer eine Slipstelle vorhanden ist, (Alu-4,30l)
Lg


----------



## Palandris (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Slipräder OHNE Bohren am Spiegel*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> könntest du Bilder davon reinstellen?
> 
> Gruß


Ob er noch antwortet?
Lg


----------



## k1ng (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Slipräder OHNE Bohren am Spiegel*

Wenn die Slipräder am Spiegel befestigt sind , spritzt es doch wie sau beim fahren ?


----------



## ulf (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Slipräder OHNE Bohren am Spiegel*

Hallo

Da spritzt bis 5PS schon mal gar nix, weil man gar nicht mehr richtig in Fahrt kommt ;-).  Beim 15PS AB ist es mir nocht nicht passiert .
Die müssen natürlich zum hochklappen oder aushängen sein.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## noob4ever (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Slipräder OHNE Bohren am Spiegel*



Palandris schrieb:


> Hi. Ist ja schon ein älterer Fred, aber gibt für Schlauchis , oder andere Boote diverse Slipräder. (Kennt bestimmt schon ein jeder)
> 
> http://solutions-seller.de/product_...-260mm.html&XTCsid=gi15n974co1ugb0opi8c2abeh6
> oder zb:
> ...



Und wie machst du die OHNE bohren dran?


----------



## k1ng (30. April 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot Slipräder OHNE Bohren am Spiegel*

Also ohne Bohren ist bisher alles Käse. 
Ich würde das Boot bei manchen Stellen auch über kleine Treppen ans Wasser fahren, da hilft wohl nur ne ordentlich Befestigung.

Welche Slipräder kann man denn im Wasser abmontieren ?
Ich will keine am Spiegel hängen haben oder welche die man hochklappt.

Gruß


----------



## allegoric (30. April 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot Slipräder OHNE Bohren am Spiegel*

Ich hab sowas, das geht super mit E-Motor oder normalen Benziner + E-Lot-Stange:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sliprader-Sc...d=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&mehot=pp&sd=281353293826


----------

